# building a scissor mechanism ....help!



## undead41

#1 1 Minute Ago 
undead41 
Uneasy Join Date: Nov 2006
Location: Upstate NY
Age: 46
Posts: 58 
Likes: 0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I need to build a good, heavy duty scissor extender that will get me 6-8' of horizontal reach...i know alot of people build them but does anybody have a basic schematic or measurements for such a mechanism? I have access to full machine shop so any help would be GREATLY appreciated!! Thnks guys,

John


----------



## HalloweenRick

http://halloweenpropmaster.com/sissor_prop.htm
Now admittedly-its a video not a how-to, but you'll get the idea. To get a REALLY good pneumatic introduction, pickup DC Prop Book #1 from TheFrighteners.com-it does not include a scissor mech, but gives enough detail that you can work your way through it. I think Terror Syndicate makes a book about strictly pneumatics as well.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Here is another good link:
http://www.halloweenfear.com/ScissorProp.html


----------



## Shier Terror

You could also check Goodwill or Craigs list to see if someone has a canopy for sale. I've used some of my old canopies for scissor props.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

I just bought the DC props builders handbook volume 2. It has instructions on a scissor extender.


----------



## undead41

i actually have the DC books and forgot there was a tutorial in there...i guess I will follow Brents plan....he haasnt let me down yet. Thanks guys


----------

